# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Summer Hoyland Question

## Hopes

Does anyone know how long summer is back for? I thought she meant to have left it last year, im in the UK, so im talking about when she returned just before steph had her baby, is she back for good or is it just a flying visit?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

i think she went back on friday?

----------


## Amz84

Yeah she did go back on Friday.

----------


## Hopes

Your absolutely right, i totally forgot all about that, thanks.

----------

